# What is the best sport?



## Thunderbird

The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.

So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


----------



## Asclepias

Basketball.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Basketball.




You can't dunk...


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't dunk...
Click to expand...

Yes you can. Matter of fact thats what most people think of when you say someone dunked.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Basketball.


One drawback: it rewards the unnaturally tall.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> One drawback: it rewards the unnaturally tall.
Click to expand...

You do realize short people play it at the NBA level right?  There is a guy thats like 5'9" maybe that averaged 29 ppg last year.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't dunk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can. Matter of fact thats what most people think of when you say someone dunked.
Click to expand...



Prove it post videos.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't dunk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can. Matter of fact thats what most people think of when you say someone dunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it post videos.
Click to expand...

Here is a guy dunking now.


----------



## usmbguest5318

> What is the best sport?


That depends:

If one is of a mind to make a living sports player, it's the one with which one is most adept.
If one aims to obtain only entertainment, it's the one that most holds one's attention.
In all other situations, there's probably no best sport.


----------



## fncceo

Naked Curling.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> One drawback: it rewards the unnaturally tall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize short people play it at the NBA level right?  There is a guy thats like 5'9" maybe that averaged 29 ppg last year.
Click to expand...


----------



## usmbguest5318

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for. The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> *So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?*


I would guess lacrosse or track and field, and of the two, track and field.


----------



## Asclepias

I have said it many times. If you can play basketball well you can do any other sport in the world. You cant say the same thing about other sports.  No other sport incorporates the amount of skills that basketball does.


----------



## Nosmo King

Golf.

You can play golf well into your senior years.  Golf course provide fresh air, sunshine and beautiful surroundings.  No one suffers concussions from golf.  There are rarely torn ACLs in golf.

Golf is the only game in which you can penalize yourself.  There is a specific etiquette in golf.  You can smoke and have a beer while you play it.  And golf courses traditionally have great restaurants on the premises.


----------



## toobfreak

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?




Marriage.


----------



## MarathonMike

By the OP's criteria, it would a series of track and field events like a pentathlon.


----------



## Asclepias

Nosmo King said:


> Golf.
> 
> You can play golf well into your senior years.  Golf course provide fresh air, sunshine and beautiful surroundings.  No one suffers concussions from golf.  There are rarely torn ACLs in golf.
> 
> Golf is the only game in which you can penalize yourself.  There is a specific etiquette in golf.  You can smoke and have a beer while you play it.  And golf courses traditionally have great restaurants on the premises.


That doesnt fit what the OP is trying to determine.


----------



## Nosmo King

Asclepias said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golf.
> 
> You can play golf well into your senior years.  Golf course provide fresh air, sunshine and beautiful surroundings.  No one suffers concussions from golf.  There are rarely torn ACLs in golf.
> 
> Golf is the only game in which you can penalize yourself.  There is a specific etiquette in golf.  You can smoke and have a beer while you play it.  And golf courses traditionally have great restaurants on the premises.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt fit what the OP is trying to determine.
Click to expand...

Ask any Scot.  They will tell you that the human body was designed to wallop a wee ball into a wee cup.  Then enjoy a wee dram o' single malt.


----------



## cnm

Of course I'm biased...






But I've participated in a few sports.


----------



## Asclepias

I didnt know sky diving was a sport.  How does one compete?


----------



## cnm

Of course one needs to define 'sport'.  Nor would I say competition is required to fit the category of sport. For example, is mountain climbing a sport? I'd certainly say so.
In any case one competes against other sky divers, the mode of competition changing as the sport has developed. Individual competitions have involved landing on a target and a timed series of manoeuvres in freefall. Team competitions have included time to complete a formation out the door and how many formations a team can form in one freefall.


----------



## fncceo

cnm said:


> Of course I'm biased...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've participated in a few sports.



Meat bombing.


----------



## cnm

Absolutely. Finest sport in the world. And I've participated in a few.


----------



## Borillar

Bowling. Drink a little beer, bowl a little bit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> I have said it many times. If you can play basketball well you can do any other sport in the world. You cant say the same thing about other sports.  No other sport incorporates the amount of skills that basketball does.



You might be right about that ..but the two sports I was so good at was volleyball and bad mitten.. I loved basket ball but as a white guy I couldn't dunk...good at the three pointers though.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Asclepias said:


> Basketball.



Thugball sucks ass.  I'd rather watch soccer, and I hate soccer.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Football... then baseball.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thugball sucks ass.  I'd rather watch soccer, and I hate soccer.
Click to expand...



I think the OP is talking the best sport to play..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Now I have a taste to take out my basket ball tomorrow and shoot some hoops ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bear513 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thugball sucks ass.  I'd rather watch soccer, and I hate soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the OP is talking the best sport to play..
Click to expand...


Oh, then for me, baseball.  I played it all my life through college.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I have to agree with asslips, basketball is the purest sport. Head fakes, picks, pump fakes. It's a great game!


----------



## cnm

Of the more boring less intense sports, rugby is better to play than basketball.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like baseball and football, too. I'm getting a little long in the tooth for football.


----------



## longknife

Golf. By far. A nice stroll in nature with friends.


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thugball sucks ass.  I'd rather watch soccer, and I hate soccer.
Click to expand...

You shouldnt call white people thugs. I know it sucks that Black people took over the sport but thats only because its a cultural thing for us and american white guys get intimidated easily.


----------



## konradv

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.  So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


Baseball, there's room for just about any body type.


----------



## Unkotare

The answer, of course, is wrestling.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Marion Morrison said:


> I have to agree with asslips, basketball is the purest sport. Head fakes, picks, pump fakes. It's a great game!


Football has all of that.....plus brute strength....haven't been able to watch hoops for awhile. Used to watch the Sunday matchups. .usually Boston, La, Detroit, Or Chicago vs Someone....


----------



## Thunderbird

konradv said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.  So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball, there's room for just about any body type.
Click to expand...

Though no long distance running.


----------



## Thunderbird

Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?


----------



## konradv

konradv said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.  So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball, there's room for just about any body type.
Click to expand...

There's even a place for washed up football players.

Mets GM Sandy Alderson Predicts Tim Tebow 'Will Play in the Major Leagues'


----------



## petro

Ice Hockey. Fast paced, major collisions and the occasional brawl.
Only sport I can watch and enjoy.


----------



## Unkotare

Wrestling Greco-Roman Equipment and History - Olympic Sport History

9 Reasons Why Wrestling Is The Perfect Martial Art - Evolve Daily


Wrestling: Man's Toughest and Oldest Sport


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?


Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Wrestling Greco-Roman Equipment and History - Olympic Sport History
> 
> 9 Reasons Why Wrestling Is The Perfect Martial Art - Evolve Daily
> 
> 
> Wrestling: Man's Toughest and Oldest Sport


Why do they always claim wrestling started in Greece?  Ancient Egyptians and Nubians practiced the sport long before Greece.  Matter of fact every single African civilization, tribe, etc has a form of wrestling passed down through antiquity.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
Click to expand...

Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.

Native American warrior from Brazil





African warriors





These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Basketball.


I love basketball but the sport I enjoy the most is nfl


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling Greco-Roman Equipment and History - Olympic Sport History
> 
> 9 Reasons Why Wrestling Is The Perfect Martial Art - Evolve Daily
> 
> 
> Wrestling: Man's Toughest and Oldest Sport
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they always claim wrestling started in Greece?  Ancient Egyptians and Nubians practiced the sport long before Greece.  Matter of fact every single African civilization, tribe, etc has a form of wrestling passed down through antiquity.
Click to expand...

I’m Greek. We invented everything. Did you know Greeks invented sex? But it was the Africans who introduced it to women.


----------



## DGS49

The "best" sport requires a combination of strength, agility, hand-eye coordination, and intelligence.  Individual sports must be distinguished from team sports.

Best individual sport: tennis.

Best team sport:  Basketball.

Note:  "Dunking" a basketball is an abomination and should be rendered impossible by adopting higher baskets.

Soccer is a stupid sport because it fails to allow the use of hands - except incidentally.

There are very few actual "sports" in evidence at the Winter Olympics.  Sliding down a snowy hill on wooden planks is not a sport.


----------



## Unkotare

Tennis & Basketball? Absurd.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
Click to expand...

I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold he would be able to do everything these guys could do. Youre talking about a skill. Thats not necessarily hampered by muscle development.   Some people naturally get big very easily. The males in my family cant lift weights that much because we get freakishly big in a short time.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> The "best" sport requires a combination of strength, agility, hand-eye coordination, and intelligence.  Individual sports must be distinguished from team sports.
> 
> Best individual sport: tennis.
> 
> Best team sport:  Basketball.
> 
> Note:  "Dunking" a basketball is an abomination and should be rendered impossible by adopting higher baskets.
> 
> Soccer is a stupid sport because it fails to allow the use of hands - except incidentally.
> 
> There are very few actual "sports" in evidence at the Winter Olympics.  Sliding down a snowy hill on wooden planks is not a sport.


Why is dunking an abomination and exactly how high would you plan on raising the baskets? You do realize there are people that arent even in the NBA that can dunk on a 13 foot rim?


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold he would be able to do everything these guys could do. Youre talking about a skill. Thats not necessarily hampered by muscle development.   Some people naturally get big very easily. The males in my family cant lift weights that much because we get freakishly big in a short time.
Click to expand...




....rolleyes:


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold he would be able to do everything these guys could do. Youre talking about a skill. Thats not necessarily hampered by muscle development.   Some people naturally get big very easily. The males in my family cant lift weights that much because we get freakishly big in a short time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rolleyes:
Click to expand...

I didnt mean to turn you on. My bad but I am not gay. Dont coquettishly roll your eyes at me again.


----------



## DGS49

Dunking a basketball requires no skill whatsoever.  It is pure exhibitionism and detracts from the sport.  scoring a basket should require some skill.


----------



## Syriusly

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?



Women's beach volleyball.

Why?

a) I like the game and
b) Buff Women in bikini's sweating on a beach.

Best bar sport there is.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> Dunking a basketball requires no skill whatsoever.  It is pure exhibitionism and detracts from the sport.  scoring a basket should require some skill.


You must be one of those guys that cant dunk then. You do realize they have dunking contests which determine the dunk with the highest skill level? Weird that something you claim detracts from the sport is one of the most requested attractions at the all star event.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Wrestling Greco-Roman Equipment and History - Olympic Sport History
> 
> 9 Reasons Why Wrestling Is The Perfect Martial Art - Evolve Daily
> 
> 
> Wrestling: Man's Toughest and Oldest Sport


.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
Click to expand...

If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
Click to expand...

You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
Click to expand...

I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not required but it certainly helps as a tie breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.
Click to expand...

I disagree. The fact that you can lift weights and get bigger muscles proves its natural. Its a simple question of if your environment provides the necessary resistance for those muscles to develop. Look at apes. Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.


----------



## my2¢

I'm thinking gymnastics, in terms of demonstration of the overall ability that a body can do.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a guy like Schwarzenegger have the ideal body type for fighting and hunting with spears? Could Arnold run a marathon? Zulu warriors, to take one example, had to run 40 or 50 miles per day barefoot.
> 
> Native American warrior from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are strong but not built up like a NFL linebacker. That kind of muscle development is unnatural and usually requires steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. The fact that you can lift weights and get bigger muscles proves its natural. Its a simple question of if your environment provides the necessary resistance for those muscles to develop. Look at apes. Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.
Click to expand...

Silverback gorillas are incredibly strong, but they rarely climb trees, and I understand they almost never go to the gym.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that if there was say a Zulu warrior built like Arnold
> 
> 
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. The fact that you can lift weights and get bigger muscles proves its natural. Its a simple question of if your environment provides the necessary resistance for those muscles to develop. Look at apes. Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverback gorillas are incredibly strong, but they rarely climb trees, and I understand they almost never go to the gym.
Click to expand...

Yeah but they run around on their knuckles all day. I bet you you would be built like a gorilla if you supported most of your weight on your knuckles too.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> If such men were really assets to their tribes, their tribes would prosper and we would see a lot more of these super muscular guys.  Such men, however, can’t run long distances and require too much protein.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. The fact that you can lift weights and get bigger muscles proves its natural. Its a simple question of if your environment provides the necessary resistance for those muscles to develop. Look at apes. Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverback gorillas are incredibly strong, but they rarely climb trees, and I understand they almost never go to the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they run around on their knuckles all day. I bet you you would be built like a gorilla if you supported most of your weight on your knuckles too.
Click to expand...

Actually gorillas have a small home range and they don’t move around much. 

Primate Factsheets: Gorilla (Gorilla) Taxonomy, Morphology, & Ecology


----------



## Moonglow

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


Sex...


----------



## Thunderbird

Moonglow said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> Sex...
Click to expand...

I guess in your case sex involves a lot of running. It must be hard for you to chase down women desperately trying to flee.


----------



## Moonglow

Thunderbird said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> Sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess in your case sex involves a lot of running. It must be hard for you to chase down women desperately trying to flee.
Click to expand...

You are doing it wrong...


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont see these super muscular guys because most tribes dont have weight training facilities in their villages.  You do realize Arnold was not naturally that big right? He took steroids and lifted weights.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m saying massive muscles would be natural if they were an asset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. The fact that you can lift weights and get bigger muscles proves its natural. Its a simple question of if your environment provides the necessary resistance for those muscles to develop. Look at apes. Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverback gorillas are incredibly strong, but they rarely climb trees, and I understand they almost never go to the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they run around on their knuckles all day. I bet you you would be built like a gorilla if you supported most of your weight on your knuckles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually gorillas have a small home range and they don’t move around much.
> 
> Primate Factsheets: Gorilla (Gorilla) Taxonomy, Morphology, & Ecology
Click to expand...

Not really relevant to how small their range is.  They could be in 4 by 4 box and if they support their weight on their knuckles they would be exercising those muscles.


----------



## BradVesp

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?



We'll, by your definition it's lacrosse or field hockey.

I would have argued football before the labor agreement made it more about the labor union then about the team and I stopped caring.  It's a team sport, after all.  That's where there's strategy and coordination like you need to take down some animals.  Not that anyone watching would know because they're just there for the commercials, wings and touchdown dances.  Man, everything blows.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Not really relevant to how small their range is. They could be in 4 by 4 box and if they support their weight on their knuckles they would be exercising those muscles.


Gorillas spend a lot of time lounging and eating.


----------



## Thunderbird

Asclepias said:


> Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.


As we've seen this is not true.

And some animals are naturally muscular without exercise.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really relevant to how small their range is. They could be in 4 by 4 box and if they support their weight on their knuckles they would be exercising those muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorillas spend a lot of time lounging and eating.
Click to expand...

Not when they are young and their muscles are developing. The rarely sit still.


----------



## Asclepias

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since they actually use their muscles more they have massive muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> As we've seen this is not true.
> 
> And some animals are naturally muscular without exercise.
Click to expand...

Actually it is true. If that bull wasnt allowed to roam around his muscles wouldnt be that big. its called exercise.


----------



## Synthaholic

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  *The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups.* Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


The human body was made for love. Well, mine was, anyway...

Baseball is the best sport.


----------



## Unkotare

Just like the Quarterback question, y’all are really arguing about 2nd place. Wrestling is the greatest sport in human history, no question.


----------



## Asclepias

Basketball is the best sport followed closely by snowboarding.


----------



## Godboy

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


MMA... /thread


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The answer, of course, is wrestling.


.


----------



## Papageorgio

fncceo said:


> Naked Curling.



Naked jumping jacks


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> I didnt know sky diving was a sport.  How does one compete?



First one to the ground wins, of course no one has on the title more than once.


----------



## Papageorgio

Thunderbird said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really relevant to how small their range is. They could be in 4 by 4 box and if they support their weight on their knuckles they would be exercising those muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorillas spend a lot of time lounging and eating.
Click to expand...


So do government workers.


----------



## evenflow1969

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't dunk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can. Matter of fact thats what most people think of when you say someone dunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it post videos.
Click to expand...

Spudd Webb won the Dunking contest more than once!


----------



## evenflow1969

Syriusly said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's beach volleyball.
> 
> Why?
> 
> a) I like the game and
> b) Buff Women in bikini's sweating on a beach.
> 
> Best bar sport there is.
Click to expand...

I am a beech volly ball fan also. I love to wathc and played constant, no bikini on me. I use to play every morning on Zuma 7 had a blast. I met a few pro players and played with them also. Football is my favorite to watch though, then base ball. I found that my 23 recipies of breakfast under 280 calories made me pretty popular amongst the beach volley ball players. I made more than a few breakfast back in the day!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?



Curling...

Just ask any Canadian that has never been married!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Synthaholic said:


> The human body was made for love. Well, mine was, anyway...
> 
> Baseball is the best sport.



I don't believe I have ever agreed with             Synthaholic           ...    But I agree with both of these statements...


----------



## harmonica

decathlon


----------



## Votto

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?



Baseball.

It's just a man with a stone against a man with a stick.

At the same time, it is a group sport that requires all 9 players to succeed.

All other sports are the same.  You have two goals with a clock and whoever runs out of time with the fewest points/goals, loses.

With baseball, it could potentially take forever.


----------



## evenflow1969

Votto said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> It's just a man with a stone against a man with a stick.
> 
> At the same time, it is a group sport that requires all 9 players to succeed.
> 
> All other sports are the same.  You have two goals with a clock and whoever runs out of time with the fewest points/goals, loses.
> 
> With baseball, it could potentially take forever.
Click to expand...

And there is no better place to catch a game than the birth place of profesional sports CIncinatti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God bless Steinmart and Gold Star! As Neon Deon use to say " Cincinatti summer nights, they are electric!"


----------



## Unkotare

Votto said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> It's just a man with a stone against a man with a stick.
> 
> At the same time, it is a group sport that requires all 9 players to succeed.
> 
> All other sports are the same.  .....
Click to expand...



???????


----------



## Votto

Unkotare said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> It's just a man with a stone against a man with a stick.
> 
> At the same time, it is a group sport that requires all 9 players to succeed.
> 
> All other sports are the same.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...



For those who don't agree with me, you are out'a here!

You have been ejected form this thread.  Please remove yourselves peaceably


----------



## Unkotare

Votto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> It's just a man with a stone against a man with a stick.
> 
> At the same time, it is a group sport that requires all 9 players to succeed.
> 
> All other sports are the same.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't agree with me, you are out'a here!
> 
> You have been ejected form this thread.  Please remove yourselves peaceably
Click to expand...



At least he's getting some exercise.


----------



## Thunderbird

Maybe man is not so warlike:

The Weird Irony at the Heart of the Napoleon Chagnon Affair

Japanese Study Deals Another Blow to Deep-Roots Theory of War


----------



## JoeMoma

Thunderbird said:


> Regarding sports that prize massive muscles, does fighting and hunting with spears require all that muscle?


Just an observation from watching MMA, fighters that look like body builders tend to gas out if they don’t win quickly.  Big muscles are weak when they cannot get enough oxygen.


----------



## Darkwind

Thunderbird said:


> The best sport most closely mimics what the human body was designed for.  The human (especially male) body was designed for hunting and war in small groups. Spears were used and a lot of running was involved.
> 
> So which sport best fits these criteria? Soccer? Tennis? Lacrosse? Field hockey? Track and field?


One hasn't lived until they've played full contact curling.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> I didnt know sky diving was a sport.  How does one compete?





Asclepias said:


> I didnt know sky diving was a sport.  How does one compete?










Annually, USPA conducts the National Parachuting and Skydiving Championships to recognize national champions in the sport’s seven competition disciplines: Canopy Formation, Canopy Piloting, Formation Skydiving (includes Vertical and Mixed Formation Skydiving), Freefall Style, Accuracy Landing, Artistic Events (Freestyle and Freeflying) and Wingsuit Flying (see descriptions of disciplines). In addition, USPA hosts the National Collegiate Parachuting Championships annually for the collegiate skydiving community.

United States Parachute Association > Competition


----------



## westwall

I always loved competitive fencing, and still fence for fun, but the best "sport" is motorcycle racing purely based on the danger involved, and the skill level of the best riders who participate in the Isle of Man TT and the Ulster GP.  


Below is a small taste...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ice Hockey is still the best sport... It ranges from elegant to brutal..


----------



## JoeMoma

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Darkwind

westwall said:


> I always loved competitive fencing, and still fence for fun, but the best "sport" is motorcycle racing purely based on the danger involved, and the skill level of the best riders who participate in the Isle of Man TT and the Ulster GP.
> 
> 
> Below is a small taste...


That isn't a sport.  It's attempted suicide!


----------



## cnm

Peg scraping on twisty roads on a sports bike is second to sky diving. 
You know the real measure of how good a sport is? 
It's how small your old fella gets. 
Heavy duty skydiving - big freefall formations from high altitudes in large aircraft - made mine shrink to a little blue acorn I had to hunt to find when in need of a post swoop piss. A session of peg scraping had nearly the same effect but I didn't have to hunt as hard afterward, that merely made me hung like a budgie.


----------



## Unkotare

The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.


----------



## cnm

Hmmm. I'm not sure that would cut it on the real measure of how good a sport is.


----------



## Likkmee

The best sport related to human anatomy ???? HMMMMMMM Sport Fucking ! Unfortunately today it can be a quite dangerous sport.


----------



## Unkotare

cnm said:


> Hmmm. I'm not sure that would cut it on the real measure of how good a sport is.


?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

What is the best sport?

Well, the sport for smart people.

BASEBALL!


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.


.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wrestling?

Baseball.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrestling?
> 
> Baseball.
Click to expand...




Baseball isn’t even close.


----------



## harmonica

AmericanGirl05 said:


> What is the best sport?
> 
> Well, the sport for smart people.
> 
> BASEBALL!


that must be one of the most boring.....how much action vs no action? 
my dad used to say that all the time......
golf also......


----------



## AmericanGirl05

harmonica said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best sport?
> 
> Well, the sport for smart people.
> 
> BASEBALL!
> 
> 
> 
> that must be one of the most boring.....how much action vs no action?
> my dad used to say that all the time......
> golf also......
Click to expand...

You mustn't be smart enough to get it.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Unkotare said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrestling?
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball isn’t even close.
Click to expand...

Wrestling is absurd and dangerous.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NCAA Div 1 wrestling finals are on ESPN tonight if anyone wants to watch the world’s greatest athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrestling?
> 
> Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball isn’t even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrestling is absurd and dangerous.
Click to expand...




Oldest and greatest of all sports.


----------



## harmonica

AmericanGirl05 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best sport?
> 
> Well, the sport for smart people.
> 
> BASEBALL!
> 
> 
> 
> that must be one of the most boring.....how much action vs no action?
> my dad used to say that all the time......
> golf also......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mustn't be smart enough to get it.
Click to expand...

sure-I'm a dumbass and you are a genius


----------



## Tom Horn

Rodeo....You're doing doggie-style with your honey and you reach under and give her breasts a feel..then you say, "your tits are firmer than your sister's" and try to hang on for 8 seconds while she tries to buck you off.


----------



## Unkotare

Tom Horn said:


> Rodeo....You're doing doggie-style with your honey and you reach under and give her breasts a feel..then you say, "your tits are firmer than your sister's" and try to hang on for 8 seconds while she tries to buck you off.


----------



## Thunderbird

So much fouling in basketball!

Jared Max: Sorry, But The NBA Is Just ... Just ... Boring!


----------



## sparky

12 oz curls?

~S~


----------

